# Let's see your bobcat mounts...



## Tyee Dave

Didn't want to derail a different thread but a comment was made that the taxis have a hard time making a realistic mount when it comes to bobcats. Well here's mine. He's a little colder and stiffer when we first met but he looks pretty much the same as the day the cross hairs went on him. The good part is now he doesn't stink quite as bad as he did just after the howling lead bit into his neck.


----------



## JoeZ

Pretty good looking job. Who did it for you? I've got one in a freezer I need to get done.


----------



## Tyee Dave

JoeZ said:


> Pretty good looking job. Who did it for you? I've got one in a freezer I need to get done.


Donny Fugate Jr @ XTreme Wildlife Studios. Be careful if you Google him, I accidently put the E before the X and got a porno web page. It was equally as interesting but didn't give me directions to his shop. :whistling:


----------



## Az-Vic

That mount is a bit better, but still has a ways to go. It always seems to be the head/face/ears that the taxis can't seem to nail down and I don't know why that is....maybe some of them just havent observed cats in the wild? I notice yours has the typical taxi "hump back" stance, cats just don't exhibit that type of conformation unless bayed by a dog or when you walk up to them caught ina cage trap, but it's not a normal transitory posture.
Here's a couple cats done "right" Im sure even the novice can appreciate the difference between these two, and the other 99% ers you usually see.


----------



## swhiting

.....:thumbup:


----------



## Tyee Dave

GoodGawdAlmighty! Cross-eyed and all. Much more entertaining than the realistic mounts!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JoeZ

Cheese and rice! That one is heinous and then some. 

Where'd the two good ones come from?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Az-vic those two are beautiful. My crappy cell phone picture doesn't do mine justice but it is better than average.


----------



## Sequoiha

Here is mine. on the show room floor


----------



## Tyee Dave

I like. Did you get charged extra for the Mardi Gras beads?


----------



## skullworks

Az-Vic said:


> That mount is a bit better, but still has a ways to go. It always seems to be the head/face/ears that the taxis can't seem to nail down and I don't know why that is....maybe some of them just havent observed cats in the wild? I notice yours has the typical taxi "hump back" stance, cats just don't exhibit that type of conformation unless bayed by a dog or when you walk up to them caught ina cage trap, but it's not a normal transitory posture.
> Here's a couple cats done "right" Im sure even the novice can appreciate the difference between these two, and the other 99% ers you usually see.




http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm

My understand is that they do most of their work to sell on ebay. Some of the nicest mounts I've ever seen.


----------



## fishinmedic

Here is mine. I have had a few good laughs from the delivery guys when they come in and see it for the first time.


----------



## eodusmc

swhiting said:


> .....:thumbup:


 that some bitch looks crazed


----------



## Sequoiha

Tyee Dave said:


> I like. Did you get charged extra for the Mardi Gras beads?


 nope no extra charge,, put them there my self,,


----------



## espo16

Here are some phenomenal mounts that I've had done in the past. I would recommend my taxi to anyone. Hands down, the best I've seen to date. PM me for his contact info!


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> Here are some phenomenal mounts that I've had done in the past. I would recommend my taxi to anyone. Hands down, the best I've seen to date. PM me for his contact info!


That one looks like an Ewok on crack!


----------



## Tyee Dave

That's some top notch stuff there espo! You have to give up your taxi's name!! :thumbup:


----------



## espo16

I was walking around my trophy room and forgot about this one... Been a while since I've seen it. Always brings a smile to my face when I'm feeling lonely...


----------



## Tyee Dave

Is that the sexy cat look?


----------



## MrFish

Tyee Dave said:


> Is that the sexy cat look?


That would be the "cougar" look.


----------



## Tyee Dave

MrFish said:


> That would be the "cougar" look.


 I missed the dark, almost black lipstick the first time around  I believe you are 100% correct now that I look at it again.


----------



## aaronious45

swhiting said:


> .....:thumbup:


I literally laughed and spit on my computer screen when I saw this...I'll have to post mine now, mine looks just like sniperpeeps, with the exception that mine is Asian and his looks good...not bad for 80$ though(he was new, I was broke)


----------



## jcoss15

espo16 said:


> Here are some phenomenal mounts that I've had done in the past. I would recommend my taxi to anyone. Hands down, the best I've seen to date. PM me for his contact info!


those are freakin halarious...the second one looks like tony the tiger:no:


----------



## aaronious45

espo16 said:


> I was walking around my trophy room and forgot about this one... Been a while since I've seen it. Always brings a smile to my face when I'm feeling lonely...


This cat was found on Cervantes late last night...hooker cat!


----------



## Tyee Dave

Let's keep this thread going. I haven't laughed this much in a long time and it feels soooooo good!


----------



## Doomsday

What a buncha pussies. Real men mount cougars...


----------



## espo16

Just got my other bobcat mount back. Looks great! Doomsday, I have also had a nice cougar mount done as well...


----------



## Doomsday

@ Espo - I'm not sure we're talking about the same thing? Lol


----------



## espo16

. well now... how bout this cougar???


----------



## Doomsday

This thread WAS funny and has now crossed into the I've lost my appetite realm. Remember that what has been seen can never be unseen...Thanks a lot!



espo16 said:


> . well now... how bout this cougar???


----------



## Tyee Dave

Doomsday said:


> This thread WAS funny and has now crossed into the I've lost my appetite realm. Remember that what has been seen can never be unseen...Thanks a lot!


Now who's the pussy?


----------



## Fig Newton

Who used my ex-wife's photo as the cougar???.....LOL


----------



## espo16

Gettin the kids ready for school laughing uncontrollably! You asked for it Doom!


----------



## mar555

This is my brothers buddys mount in Montgomery.
His name is Otis and yes he is licking his nuts.
I am pretty sure it is in his office.


----------



## Tyee Dave

mar555 said:


> This is my brothers buddys mount in Montgomery.
> His name is Otis and yes he is licking his nuts.
> I am pretty sure it is in his office.


I'd say we have a winner in the realism category :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

